# Switching to an EV, would like some advise



## dusky323 (9 mo ago)

I am looking to make the jump to a full EV soon and would like some advice from those that are already using one. I currently spend $1000+/month on gas in my 30mpg car. 

As of right now I’m looking for a Tesla Model S but other than the Model S and the Model 3, I don’t know anything about the other available EV’s. 

My budget is $40k. I do a lot of Airport trips and other than me liking the looks of the S better than the 3…I like the extra storage space as many of my riders have multiple suit cases. The looks and storage have me favoring an older Model S over a newer Model 3. But for anyone with a Model 3, feel free to talk me out of that. One other thing Ive considered is getting the Model S in Black on Black so I would be able to use it for Uber Black. However, I know nothing about Uber Black and I do not live in a big City and not sure if anyone would even request for one. There are currently no Uber Blacks in my area.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated from anyone out there that is currently running with an EV or has done some research on them.


40k budget
Need some cargo space (riders and luggage)
Wouldn’t mind having a car that could go Uber Black but not absolutely necessary


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

40K? Nissan Leaf…..maybe. Although, Nissan Leaf has NOWHERE near enough range to do Rideshare, even brand new. 40K isn’t going to buy you much nowadays, especially in an EV. The battery is likely going to be fairly degraded if you did find one. Regarding the Model S (of which I own a 2018) why would you even consider a luxury car for Rideshare? A Model S is a 6 figure car new. If you were going to buy new, I’d suggest Kia EV6, or Hyundai Ioniq 5. I wouldn’t suggest any Tesla, at all.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

You drive 7500 miles a month? ($1000/$4.00 a gallon x 30mpg)?


----------



## dusky323 (9 mo ago)

Seaside_Slider said:


> 40K? Nissan Leaf…..maybe. Although, Nissan Leaf has NOWHERE near enough range to do Rideshare, even brand new. 40K isn’t going to buy you much nowadays, especially in an EV. The battery is likely going to be fairly degraded if you did find one. Regarding the Model S (of which I own a 2018) why would you even consider a luxury car for Rideshare? A Model S is a 6 figure car new. If you were going to buy new, I’d suggest Kia EV6, or Hyundai Ioniq 5. I wouldn’t suggest any Tesla, at all.



I don't plan on buying new


----------



## dusky323 (9 mo ago)

Ted Fink said:


> You drive 7500 miles a month? ($1000/$4.00 a gallon x 30mpg)?


yes


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

dusky323 said:


> yes


wow! awesome! I do about 50,000 a year or 4,000 +/- a month. That's a lot!


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

Ted Fink said:


> wow! awesome! I do about 50,000 a year or 4,000 +/- a month. That's a lot!


Awesome? Kinda sad, really.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

The Ioniq 5 is better than the Telsa you're hoping to get.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Chevy bolt's are nice and being hatchbacks they would probably have reasonable cargo space for airport runs. I've seen the back seats on the ChevyBolt and Chevy volt and I know there's 2 configurations for the back seat. Some have 2 seats and some have 3 seats.

To do uber/lyft passengers you need to have one with 3 seatbelts in the back.

No idea on which ones or if it's a special package... really no clue.

Drove a buddy of mine's a few times (a newer one that would seat 4 passengers) and it doesn't lack in speed/acceleration up to my standards.

Another positive (as far as i'm concerned) Chevy isn't nearly as much of an asshole as tesla is about making parts available to third parties. Like really really hard.

Used are in the $25-30,000 range. Which is WAY under your budget however the battery could be an issue. Now a new batteries is another $9,000 so let's just assume you need a new battery. Or you need a new battery in the very near future.


That puts you in the range of $34,000-39,000 or within your budget.


----------



## dusky323 (9 mo ago)

Ted Fink said:


> wow! awesome! I do about 50,000 a year or 4,000 +/- a month. That's a lot!


I think its the area I live and the times I drive. Its not big city traffic. Rides are rarely short ones. A lot of Airport rides and there is only 1 Airport supporting about 6 decent sized towns. I spent a little over $1100 last month on gas  I wouldnt mind cutting that back quite a bit lol You should see the bill I was racking up before I picked up my current vehicle  I'd post some numbers but everyone would just make fun of me lol


----------



## dusky323 (9 mo ago)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Chevy bolt's are nice and being hatchbacks they would probably have reasonable cargo space for airport runs. I've seen the back seats on the ChevyBolt and Chevy volt and I know there's 2 configurations for the back seat. Some have 2 seats and some have 3 seats.
> 
> To do uber/lyft passengers you need to have one with 3 seatbelts in the back.
> 
> ...



I will check out the Bolt. I know they seem to be near the top of all the lists for EV rideshare vehicles. I really want something thats fun to drive and I think thats what draws me to the Tesla Model S.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I would second the Bolt. They have been on battery recall due to a small number of battery fires, but most all Bolt owners are getting a free replacement battery with a fresh warranty. I am driving a 2021 Bolt with the original battery and am no hurry to get the replacement, because with a few precautions the very small odds of a fire are reduced to the point where I don't think twice about it.

I am on my second Bolt and it is fantastic for rideshare. Roomier on the inside than it appears from the outside, and even though it is compact enough to zip around in traffic and park, I have always been able to fit all passenger luggage.

I would stay way from Tesla in general, considering your budget, and especially older model S's. Cost of repair in case of collision is astronomical. Parts can be pricey -and scarce- as well. Check insurance prices before buying an S.

I made a post about going electric due to the price of gas. Consider keeping your 40K cash for emergencies, because payments on a loan are less than what you are paying for gas. Your total cost of ownership drops sharply, even with payments. I pay $350 /month on my Bolt. Some states have rebates for buying EVs as well. Not seeing where you drive.


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

colamacy said:


> The Ioniq 5 is better than the Telsa you're hoping to get.


Agreed. By miles. The Kia EV6 even better yet…..especially for rideshare.


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Chevy bolt's are nice and being hatchbacks they would probably have reasonable cargo space for airport runs. I've seen the back seats on the ChevyBolt and Chevy volt and I know there's 2 configurations for the back seat. Some have 2 seats and some have 3 seats.
> 
> To do uber/lyft passengers you need to have one with 3 seatbelts in the back.
> 
> ...


Bolts are ok, just not for rideshare, imho, and especially not for airport trips with luggage. Then there’s the whole catching fire thing that people love to downplay. I’d Google that….


----------



## dusky323 (9 mo ago)

I think Im narrowed down to Ioniq5, Kia Ev6 and the Tesla Model S. Maybe the bolt but half of my rides are Airport and luggage space is very important. I love to drive and I would also be using this car for personal use and this is why I cant let go of a used Model S. I know I would love driving it the most. I realize its not as practical for rideshare but overall it would probably bring the most enjoyment. I'll research all of them before making the choice though. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

There is just no way you are going to get a Model S for anything near 40K that doesn't have something seriously wrong with it unless you get a 2014/15. It's a lot to pay for an 8 year old car. Used 3's are selling for at or above list price. Given how much wear and tear our paxholes subject our cars too, I wouldn't let one of them into my Tesla to mess it up.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> There is just no way you are going to get a Model S for anything near 40K that doesn't have something seriously wrong with it unless you get a 2014/15. It's a lot to pay for an 8 year old car. Used 3's are selling for at or above list price. Given how much wear and tear our paxholes subject our cars too, I wouldn't let one of them into my Tesla to mess it up.


Good point. The OP should check when a Model S ages out from U/L


----------



## dusky323 (9 mo ago)

Disgusted Driver said:


> There is just no way you are going to get a Model S for anything near 40K that doesn't have something seriously wrong with it unless you get a 2014/15. It's a lot to pay for an 8 year old car. Used 3's are selling for at or above list price. Given how much wear and tear our paxholes subject our cars too, I wouldn't let one of them into my Tesla to mess it up.


There are some older ones in my area for around 35k. If I need to increase the budget a bit to get something I really like than I will. I just didnt want to spend more than 40k. Pax's in my area are top of the line I feel compared to what I read on forums. I would never drive if I had to deal with some of the stuff I've read. My rides are more than 50% Airport runs and a lot of elderly people going for their bi-monthly cruise lol I also have a lot of regular riders that I don't use the App for anymore. It would be nice to be able to pick them up in a nicer car once in a while. I also don't drive the bar scene night time drives and rarely ever get anyone that's drunk.


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

dusky323 said:


> I think Im narrowed down to Ioniq5, Kia Ev6 and the Tesla Model S. Maybe the bolt but half of my rides are Airport and luggage space is very important. I love to drive and I would also be using this car for personal use and this is why I cant let go of a used Model S. I know I would love driving it the most. I realize its not as practical for rideshare but overall it would probably bring the most enjoyment. I'll research all of them before making the choice though. Thanks everyone!!


You’ve been warned though, the Model S is by far the worse choice you could make. Used Model S’s are maintenance pigs. Nowhere near the range you need either. You just “want” a Tesla because you think it’s the most enjoyable. How would you know? I own 1, it’s not. However, as always…you do you.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

dusky323 said:


> I think Im narrowed down to Ioniq5, Kia Ev6 and the Tesla Model S. Maybe the bolt but half of my rides are Airport and luggage space is very important. I love to drive and I would also be using this car for personal use and this is why I cant let go of a used Model S. I know I would love driving it the most. I realize its not as practical for rideshare but overall it would probably bring the most enjoyment. I'll research all of them before making the choice though. Thanks everyone!!


I'd take a stop at your local Chevy dealer and see if you can get into one, the cargo space is better than you'd guess.











The thing that people don't seem to realize is that because the bolt is a hatchback it's going to have more space. What i'm seeing on the interweb is that the Bolt has more cargo space then the model S.

This is with the back row up.












_








2021 Tesla Model 3 vs. 2022 Chevrolet Bolt EV: The Numbers


For 2022, the Chevrolet Bolt EV gets a number of styling revisions and new technologies along with a sizable price cut. Meanwhile, the Tesla Model 3 keeps leading EV sales with unmatched range and breathtaking acceleration. Despite their vast differences, these two cars are similar in many ways...




www.guideautoweb.com





The Chevrolet Bolt EV offers more cargo space with 470 litres when the rear seats are up. Fold them down, and you get 1,614 litres for your luggage and other gear.


The Model 3’s trunk is a tad smaller with a capacity of 425 litres, but don’t forget the front storage compartment under the hood.

In both cars, the rear seatbacks are split 60/40._


----------



## dusky323 (9 mo ago)

Seaside_Slider said:


> You’ve been warned though, the Model S is by far the worse choice you could make. Used Model S’s are maintenance pigs. Nowhere near the range you need either. You just “want” a Tesla because you think it’s the most enjoyable. How would you know? I own 1, it’s not. However, as always…you do you.


thank you. thats what I like to see....opinions from actual owners! Your right, I dont know and it's exactly why I made this post. I have been in one and loved it, never driven one though and for sure havent owned one. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

dusky323 said:


> thank you. thats what I like to see....opinions from actual owners! Your right, I dont know and it's exactly why I made this post. I have been in one and loved it, never driven one though and for sure havent owned one. Thank you for your reply.


The bolt is more than fast enough to get into trouble. The electric engines all have an incredible kick when hit the gas because it's like hitting the trigger on an electric drill.

The one borrowed got up to 75 easily.

They also have a neat feature where the gas peddle works like a golf cart, push the peddle you have gas, let off the peddle and it's a brake. Works well for city driving.
OR you can have it set to work like a normal car.

Read my previous post on the trunk space, wouldn't have guessed but it's comparable, which makes sense.


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'd take a stop at your local Chevy dealer and see if you can get into one, the cargo space is better than you'd guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chevy Dealer can’t sell them yet.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

You need to rent the models you are considering for a day or weekend. Try Turo App for Private Rentals or see if dealership or a major major rental company has the model you are considering. Does help to put miles and hours on a vehicle with your but in the driver's seat.

Also check out online forums for models you are interested in like a Kia or Chevy Bolt Users Forum. Lots of great insight and both +/-s on forums. 

And you have to research if the EVs you are considering have a State Sponsored Rebate program and/or if the Federal Tax Credit is still available or not. Remember a Rebate is a check in the mail and the Federal Credit is a tax deduction (great if you can use the deduction but meaningless if you don't need the deduction). 

I didn't feel comfortable yet going full EV so settled for a Hybrid Plug-in. I needed to know I could have a 550+ Range getting 55-60 mpg in Hybrid mode incase I couldn't plug in on the road in an emergency (my mother is 2 hrs from me and I help her out often). I don't do many Airport Trips anymore so went with a Prius Prime. 

If you don't have a 2nd vehicle that is gas powered, just something to think about. Some regions in US can have electrical outages during storms. I don't have that problem but just couldn't risk not knowing I could always get to mothers home to help out. 

Good luck.


----------



## dusky323 (9 mo ago)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The bolt is more than fast enough to get into trouble. The electric engines all have an incredible kick when hit the gas because it's like hitting the trigger on an electric drill.
> 
> The one borrowed got up to 75 easily.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your posts. I'll be buying in a few weeks and I'll be sure to check all of them out before I buy. I'm excited to add an EV to my garage to mostly cut back on my gas bill but also look forward to the quick throttle response 🙂


SCdave said:


> You need to rent the models you are considering for a day or weekend. Try Turo App for Private Rentals or see if dealership or a major major rental company has the model you are considering. Does help to put miles and hours on a vehicle with your but in the driver's seat.
> 
> Also check out online forums for models you are interested in like a Kia or Chevy Bolt Users Forum. Lots of great insight and both +/-s on forums.
> 
> ...


Love this post!! I too travel about 4 hours (round trip) once a week to help my parents out. I will be keeping my current gas vehicle so I should be ok in a pinch. I love the idea of renting a few of these and will check out what is available through turo. Much better than a dealer test drive!!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

dusky323 said:


> Thank you for your posts. I'll be buying in a few weeks and I'll be sure to check all of them out before I buy. I'm excited to add an EV to my garage to mostly cut back on my gas bill but also look forward to the quick throttle response 🙂
> 
> 
> Love this post!! I too travel about 4 hours (round trip) once a week to help my parents out. I will be keeping my current gas vehicle so I should be ok in a pinch. I love the idea of renting a few of these and will check out what is available through turo. Much better than a dealer test drive!!


I haven't done Turo in like 6 years. Read Insurance options carefully.

For National Rental Car Companies your Personal Insurance / Credit Cards have coverage included but not for Turo (Personal to Person Car Rentals). Ask your Auto Ins Agent / Credit Card Company. I went with higher insurance option that Turo Provided back 6 yrs ago to be safe but don't know current situation. I had a good experience with Turo though.

Personally, even in my Prius Prime Plug-in, driving in EV mode is great. You get 100% torque starting from Zero RPMs in an EV compared to a bell shaped torque curve where max torque is usually somewhere at 2200 - 2500 RPMs for an Ice vehicle. Quiet and very responsive but if you push it you'll be surprised how fast tires wear out on an EV 😃


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm in Southern California and SCE (my Electric Co) also has various Rebate Programs for New/Used EV and Plug-in purchases and also some programs for Rebates on Home Charging Station Hardware / Installations. Not sure about your state/City Electric Provider?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The thing that people don't seem to realize is that because the bolt is a hatchback it's going to have more space. What i'm seeing on the interweb is that the Bolt has more cargo space then the model S.
> 
> _The Chevrolet Bolt EV offers more cargo space with 470 litres when the rear seats are up. Fold them down, and you get 1,614 litres for your luggage and other gear.
> 
> The Model 3’s trunk is a tad smaller with a capacity of 425 litres, but don’t forget the front storage compartment under the hood._


Right. That's why I was noting. I've never had to pass on a pickup because of lack of space. Often I pickup a pair of pax, and if they have too much luggage for the hatch I use the front passenger seat. And, as Spock noted in Wrath of Kahn, you have to think three dimensionally. There's always a way.

Having said that, the Bolt is now the slowest charging EV out there. 1/2 hour to 45 minutes to put one hundred miles back on. If you plan on driving more than about 200-225 realistic miles per day, plan on having to charge. I do it when I break for a meal. Check out if the airport you often frequent has installed chargers in their parking lot yet. Municipal entities often charge municipal pricing; i.e. below market price.

Again you want to factor in the drastically lower cost of ownership. That allows one to spend more up front and not bust your overall budget. No oil changes, no brake jobs, no smog, and far fewer systems to break down.

btw, in California Uber pays $1 extra per ride if you run an EV.

Let us know what you end up with!


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

I'll never understand spending 40k+ for a car to reduce gas expenditures by a couple hundred a month just to have range anxiety and wasted time charging. Neither short nor long term makes much sense, especially if you drive Uber as a business. Much smarter ways to do this. If its your hobby than no biggie, but still wouldn't do it


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Have you considered a hybrid rather than a ev?

You say you currently spend $1000+/month on gas in my 30mpg car.

-a hybrid Prius/Camry/Corolla is around 55/60mpg so there’s your gas costs halved. theres $6000 savings per year, in 10years you have a extra $60,000 in your pocket,

I too want a Tesla s , but I know for Uber, they are not profitable, the intial price is too dare, depreciation is too high, wages are too low to sustain it, $100k car, thats 10k per year, il end up working just to pay off the car,


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Serious question: if you drive 7500 miles a month, and you’re switching to EV, how much time will you lose because of charging? I think most people just charge over night, but it sounds like you’ll have to charge multiple times a day.


----------



## dusky323 (9 mo ago)

I am home for a 3 hour stretch every day in between my driving times. So I would be charging overnight and also during those 3 hours if needed. I would also still have my current gas car if needed and I'm never far from home.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Right. That's why I was noting. I've never had to pass on a pickup because of lack of space. Often I pickup a pair of pax, and if they have too much luggage for the hatch I use the front passenger seat. And, as Spock noted in Wrath of Kahn, you have to think three dimensionally. There's always a way.
> 
> Having said that, the Bolt is now the slowest charging EV out there. 1/2 hour to 45 minutes to put one hundred miles back on. If you plan on driving more than about 200-225 realistic miles per day, plan on having to charge. I do it when I break for a meal. Check out if the airport you often frequent has installed chargers in their parking lot yet. Municipal entities often charge municipal pricing; i.e. below market price.
> 
> ...


Half hour to 45 minutes every 200 miles?

That sounds like a great idea. Should always take a break every 8 hours for a half hour- 45 minutrs.

Sometimes I'll put in 12+ without a break. So hard on my body.


----------



## Cbx9mm (Sep 15, 2018)

dusky323 said:


> I don't plan on buying new


Here is what you need to know the cars built today EV or gas are designed to go further on less resources, yes? However the problem is your vehicle going 50k miles a year is basically done in 3 years. But you say only 150k miles these cars of today are not build for the decaying roads of today. Your suspension will be toast, cars are built to be throw away not to last except under perfect conditions. I drove Uber with my 2013 f150 for 3 years, it’s has 320,000 miles and goes everyday with truck suspension and a 5,000 lb vehicle no problem. A light car at 2500 lbs good luck. Physics people you can’t beat it not with a car. You have a disposable job so you need a disposable vehicle


----------



## BeeHive (May 31, 2018)

dusky323 said:


> I am looking to make the jump to a full EV soon and would like some advice from those that are already using one. I currently spend $1000+/month on gas in my 30mpg car.
> 
> As of right now I’m looking for a Tesla Model S but other than the Model S and the Model 3, I don’t know anything about the other available EV’s.
> 
> ...


Hi I am in Australia where the price of a Tesla is quite expensive, however, I do know that for half the price Kia have an all electric car that has had very good reviews: see Kia Niro | All Electric Crossover SUV | Kia Australia


----------



## 99transportationgrou (8 mo ago)

dusky323 said:


> I think Im narrowed down to Ioniq5, Kia Ev6 and the Tesla Model S. Maybe the bolt but half of my rides are Airport and luggage space is very important. I love to drive and I would also be using this car for personal use and this is why I cant let go of a used Model S. I know I would love driving it the most. I realize its not as practical for rideshare but overall it would probably bring the most enjoyment. I'll research all of them before making the choice though. Thanks everyone!!


Good morning , ck Honda CR-V plenty of luggage room , great gas mileage


----------



## fasteddy (Aug 31, 2015)

dusky323 said:


> I am looking to make the jump to a full EV soon and would like some advice from those that are already using one. I currently spend $1000+/month on gas in my 30mpg car.
> 
> As of right now I’m looking for a Tesla Model S but other than the Model S and the Model 3, I don’t know anything about the other available EV’s.
> 
> ...





dusky323 said:


> I am looking to make the jump to a full EV soon and would like some advice from those that are already using one. I currently spend $1000+/month on gas in my 30mpg car.
> 
> As of right now I’m looking for a Tesla Model S but other than the Model S and the Model 3, I don’t know anything about the other available EV’s.
> 
> ...


I do not get on these posts very often but this one caught my attention to see if I can help you out. I have been doing Uber for seven years. I’ve had 40,000 people in my cars from 165 countries. I made six figures every year. I’ve had two TESLA S. A 2013 MS and currently a 2017 model S. The benefit of a Tesla is that you can use it for every level. Comfort select and black. The other cars you cannot use for select or black. It’s just nice to have the higher end options. Everybody loves a Tesla I have a five star rating. And it’s not because I’m not good they just love the car. The car is exceptionally fun to drive. And very efficient and economical. My 2013 I put 150,000 miles on it all I ever had to do was change the tires. My current tesla I have 135,000 miles I’ve only had to replace the door handle and the rear window motor. A total of 600 bucks. I have an 2019 Infiniti QX 60 I bought for third row seat my XL days. But I haven’t driven it much in the past two years because where I live it cost me $100 per day in gas. So saving 100 a day in gas for me the Tesla was a simple choice. Good luck but don’t worry too much. Things will always work out for you. Eddy


----------



## dusky323 (9 mo ago)

BeeHive said:


> Hi I am in Australia where the price of a Tesla is quite expensive, however, I do know that for half the price Kia have an all electric car that has had very good reviews: see Kia Niro | All Electric Crossover SUV | Kia Australia


I've started liking the Kia EV6 as well. May check it out


fasteddy said:


> I do not get on these posts very often but this one caught my attention to see if I can help you out. I have been doing Uber for seven years. I’ve had 40,000 people in my cars from 165 countries. I made six figures every year. I’ve had two TESLA S. A 2013 MS and currently a 2017 model S. The benefit of a Tesla is that you can use it for every level. Comfort select and black. The other cars you cannot use for select or black. It’s just nice to have the higher end options. Everybody loves a Tesla I have a five star rating. And it’s not because I’m not good they just love the car. The car is exceptionally fun to drive. And very efficient and economical. My 2013 I put 150,000 miles on it all I ever had to do was change the tires. My current tesla I have 135,000 miles I’ve only had to replace the door handle and the rear window motor. A total of 600 bucks. I have an 2019 Infiniti QX 60 I bought for third row seat my XL days. But I haven’t driven it much in the past two years because where I live it cost me $100 per day in gas. So saving 100 a day in gas for me the Tesla was a simple choice. Good luck but don’t worry too much. Things will always work out for you. Eddy


Exactly the same idea I'm having. I uber once in a great while in my very nice GMC truck. Mostly because it's more fun to drive but also, my pax's love it. They would love a Model S even more and it would also be my daily driver. If I'm in the thing all day long...I want something that's fun to drive and the people like it too. I'm retired...I don't just do this for the money...I enjoy visiting with people too


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

dusky323 said:


> I am looking to make the jump to a full EV soon and would like some advice from those that are already using one. I currently spend $1000+/month on gas in my 30mpg car.
> 
> As of right now I’m looking for a Tesla Model S but other than the Model S and the Model 3, I don’t know anything about the other available EV’s.
> 
> ...


I drive a plug-in hybrid and have a range of 600 miles on 10 gal of gas and a full charge. THAT is suitable for rideshare.

If you drive rideshare full-time (200-300 mi/day) you may not be happy being limited in how much you can drive due to limited range and time to re-charge. There are a lot of variables to consider. And keep in mind that if you live in a temperate climate with 6 months of cold weather, the rnage you get in an EV is going to be 20% less than what the advertised range is.


----------



## Bookem57 (Apr 2, 2015)

dusky323 said:


> I am looking to make the jump to a full EV soon and would like some advice from those that are already using one. I currently spend $1000+/month on gas in my 30mpg car.
> 
> As of right now I’m looking for a Tesla Model S but other than the Model S and the Model 3, I don’t know anything about the other available EV’s.
> 
> ...


I drive Model Y. Several data points for you. As you have noted, you will save $700 to 1,000 a month in fuel. I’m on aN EV plan with my power company where I pay 1.4 cents per KWH to recharge at home. I usually then have to hit a super charger one time during the day at a cost of $8-9$. That means i am driving all day for under $11-$12 of fuel. Tires and windshield washer fluid are the only two maintenance items. I don’t use the OEM tires, so 4 new tires at Costco were $700.00. Repairing in the event of an accident can be pricey. I.e. a new windshield was $1200… but my deductible was $500. An unexpected benefit was My increase in tips. I went from about $100 a week in tips to 250-300. So… fuels savings(700) plus extra tips (450) plus 0 maintenance (100) plus ev $1 incentive ($125).. roughly a $1300 delta… my payment per month is $750. All that to say I’m driving one of the safest cars ever built… how much is an extra ounce of safety (and fun) worth? Passengers LOVE my Tesla.


----------



## rob glen (Aug 11, 2015)

TobyD said:


> Serious question: if you drive 7500 miles a month, and you’re switching to EV, how much time will you lose because of charging? I think most people just charge over night, but it sounds like you’ll have to charge multiple times a day.


I own a Bolt, about a month now. While I don't drive Uber with it (yet) I do have a strong recommendation: only buy a Bolt with fast charge connection (also called DCFC - Direct Current Fast Charge). Unbelievably, Chevy made this an option (they were trying to hit a price point), and you cannot add this feature after the fact. With level 2 (at home - buy a charger and have an electrician install a 240v plug) 9 hours to charge - this is fine for most people. With DCFC at a public station, it's 30-40 min to charge to about 80%). 

BTW @ level 1 - the charger that comes with the car - it's about 50 hours to charge. You need level 2 AND DCFC, especially for Ubering.


----------



## YellowMonkey (Feb 7, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> You drive 7500 miles a month? ($1000/$4.00 a gallon x 30mpg)?


Very possible for full time drivers. I drive 6000-9000miles per month doing Uber full time.


----------



## Trippy (8 mo ago)

dusky323 said:


> thank you. thats what I like to see....opinions from actual owners! Your right, I dont know and it's exactly why I made this post. I have been in one and loved it, never driven one though and for sure havent owned one. Thank you for your reply.





rob glen said:


> I own a Bolt, about a month now. While I don't drive Uber with it (yet) I do have a strong recommendation: only buy a Bolt with fast charge connection (also called DCFC - Direct Current Fast Charge). Unbelievably, Chevy made this an option (they were trying to hit a price point), and you cannot add this feature after the fact. With level 2 (at home - buy a charger and have an electrician install a 240v plug) 9 hours to charge - this is fine for most people. With DCFC at a public station, it's 30-40 min to charge to about 80%).
> 
> BTW @ level 1 - the charger that comes with the car - it's about 50 hours to charge. You need level 2 AND DCFC, especially for Ubering.


I use a 2020 Bolt for Uber!
Love it!


----------



## Trippy (8 mo ago)

dusky323 said:


> I am looking to make the jump to a full EV soon and would like some advice from those that are already using one. I currently spend $1000+/month on gas in my 30mpg car.
> 
> As of right now I’m looking for a Tesla Model S but other than the Model S and the Model 3, I don’t know anything about the other available EV’s.
> 
> ...


I've been leasing a 2020 Bolt Premier for $304/month. So far luggage hasn't been an issue. It all fits. Sometimes I have needed to fold a rear seat down to put it all in.
In summer I get around 200 mile range.
Now there is Bolt & Bolt EUV $35,000.

This is the only EV I'm familiar with.
Good luck😀


----------



## Johndito (May 1, 2016)

dusky323 said:


> I am looking to make the jump to a full EV soon and would like some advice from those that are already using one. I currently spend $1000+/month on gas in my 30mpg car.
> 
> As of right now I’m looking for a Tesla Model S but other than the Model S and the Model 3, I don’t know anything about the other available EV’s.
> 
> ...


Stay with gas car....for now. Uber will "rent" you a Tesla for $338.oo/mo., where I live. You have to have a place to charge it. I live in an apartment complex (12 years) and they are just now thinking about EV's. I can't wait on them and am not moving soon. So I stay with my TWO Toyota Camrys! (31 and 28 mpg).......Great cars!!

Five years from now, things will be different. Hell, three years from now things will be different. EV's are coming....perhaps sooner than we think.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

dusky323 said:


> There are some older ones in my area for around 35k. If I need to increase the budget a bit to get something I really like than I will. I just didnt want to spend more than 40k. Pax's in my area are top of the line I feel compared to what I read on forums. I would never drive if I had to deal with some of the stuff I've read. My rides are more than 50% Airport runs and a lot of elderly people going for their bi-monthly cruise lol I also have a lot of regular riders that I don't use the App for anymore. It would be nice to be able to pick them up in a nicer car once in a while. I also don't drive the bar scene night time drives and rarely ever get anyone that's drunk.


Well, you really need to take a good guess at what the numbers will be: 
First off, having been burned before I would NEVER buy a 5 figure car to be able to Uber in it. At any moment they can change the rules and suddenly my minivan is worthless to me. With gas at $4 a gallon it costs me about 38 cents a mile to operate, all in, including depreciation. What would it cost you to operate and amortize a 40K car? You would have to be able to put 200K miles on it for it to be 20 cents per mile (assuming the car was worthless when you finished). Tires need to be replaced every 40K, that's another 3 cents a mile.
Second: Don't know where you are but figure electricity will cost you 5 cents a mile at home or 10 cents a mile on the supercharger. 
Third: Anything breaks, you will be shelling out. Something as simple as the door handles will be abused because people don't understand them. Will your door glass break when they open it with the manual lever instead of the button?

I love my Tesla and understand the lure of saving $200 a week but 40K is just too pricey. I am happier with my 8K minivan, making money and have less exposure to loss due to the capriciousness of the RS companies.


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

dusky323 said:


> I am looking to make the jump to a full EV soon and would like some advice from those that are already using one. I currently spend $1000+/month on gas in my 30mpg car.
> 
> As of right now I’m looking for a Tesla Model S but other than the Model S and the Model 3, I don’t know anything about the other available EV’s.
> 
> ...


Get a 2022 Sienna hybrid(They come in hybrid only) and call it a day. With this gig, go with something tried and true. And Sienna has a ridiculous amount of gargo space; it is the poor man's Suburban.


----------

